# Wax on top of "Dupont sealant"



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

My 4 month old bimmer just had a full-car detailing by a shop using "Dupont sealant" on paint. It is said to last up to 4 months if I take good care of it. 

My question is, is waxing recommended and if so what wax?

I'm recommended Meguiars Gold Class but a check found it to be Carnauba mixed with polymer. Not sure if it's a good...

All opinions welcome. 

WC


----------



## CGdetailing (Feb 27, 2011)

I like to use Poorboys natty red or blue wax on top of my sealant(blackfire wet diamond).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

You should be able to use it on top of a sealant. But sometimes you will run into one that doesn't want to stay on.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

The sealant on your car has cured at this point, most will cure in 24 hours. You can now top that off with any good paste wax. There are tons of products to choose from. My personal favorite is Poorboy Nattys line, the blue or red are great. P21S is another I like.

Todd at Proper Auto Care will have something that will do the job for you I'm sure.


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

Appreciate you guys' advises. I'll proceed to apply wax. So the question now is- which one?

Two votes for Poorboy Nattys which I really have no idea until now. Sounds great and found the retailer on web. However, I'm a bit shy from using a product NOT made by a major brand, due to my recent experience...

Actually had the sealant I used before (Ultima Paint Guard Plus from Autopia-carcare.com) did its job, I wouldn't have to pay the detail shop to remove all the water spots (etched into clear coat) and come to this point. I'm somehow pi**ed that clear coat of the car wasn't protected just couple weeks after application of such sealant.

So, unless I can be fully assured of a certain product, I feel more comfortable going with major brands like Meguiar's, Mothers, etc.

Sorry but I'm burned once and have to be extra careful...

WC


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

WC said:


> Appreciate you guys' advises. I'll proceed to apply wax. So the question now is- which one?
> 
> Two votes for Poorboy Nattys which I really have no idea until now. Sounds great and found the retailer on web. However, I'm a bit shy from using a product NOT made by a major brand, due to my recent experience...
> 
> ...


Water spots will happen. Birds will poop. Rock chips will happen.

Only other advice besides what was given above is to polish out your car and put it in a enviornmentally controlled enviornment and don't drive it.


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

ronkh said:


> Water spots will happen. Birds will poop. Rock chips will happen.
> 
> Only other advice besides what was given above is to polish out your car and put it in a enviornmentally controlled enviornment and don't drive it.


You mean no wax or sealant can protect clear coat/paint from it?


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

All those recommended to you - Meg's, Poorboy's, P21S are all major brands and are all good. It's a matter of personal preference. I don't use a wax over my sealant, which is also personal preference.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

WC said:


> You mean no wax or sealant can protect clear coat/paint from it?


In a short answer no. Any protection you put on is going to wear off in time depending on weather conditions, driving and how the car is stored (garaged or not) That said a good sealant and or wax on a regular bases will certainly help to protect the clear coat in the event of bird dropping, rain drying on the surface, etc. It will help slow the process and help protect the clear coat.

Best plan is keep a regular protection plan on your car, let the accidents that happen attack the protection that you can replace not the clear coat directly


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

WC said:


> You mean no wax or sealant can protect clear coat/paint from it?


Nothing is impervious.

That said, you protect the vehicle as well as you can. What caused the water spots? Did you park near a sprinkler and let it dry? Sure they werent there before? Sure your "Pro detailer" got em all out and didn't just cover em up? SUre you didn't cause em?

The products that were suggested are all excellent....... But nothing short of polishing the car and parking it inside for the rest of it's life and never touching it with anything or diving it will guarantee a flawless finish. (same advice given to me years ago)

IMHO (and just my opinion) is get out of the otc stuff your using and follow what was suggested above or call Ang or Phil and tell them what you're trying to accomplish. They are both great detailers in their own right and know how to take care of their customers. So you get the benefit of an experienced pro and not just a salesman.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, remove the $700.00 dupont crap first. You got bent over for that. Chalk it off to a learning experience.


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

ronkh said:


> Nothing is impervious.
> 
> That said, you protect the vehicle as well as you can. What caused the water spots? Did you park near a sprinkler and let it dry? Sure they werent there before? Sure your "Pro detailer" got em all out and didn't just cover em up? SUre you didn't cause em?
> 
> ...


I believe the water spots (all over the hood) which etched into clear coat happened within couple weeks of application of this Ultima Paint Guard Plus sealant- by me. It's also the 3rd application in 3 months. I'm not sure what caused it... could be sprinkler or rain or something else. This is the question that eludes me as I did avoid these stuffs, well except rain, as much as I could.

I paid the shop to remove water spots and to coat the whole car with Dupont sealant. The new sealant may do its job. But I want to increase degree of protection by applying another layer of wax myself.

I'm pretty sure the water spots happened after my 3rd application of sealant at home.

Actually, the shop got rid of most, but not all spots. There might be say 80 spots on the hood beforehand. And after their treatment, I can still see about 10 spots under the right lighting at the right angle. But I don't want to pursue further and risk damaging clear coat. Still a bit bummed because the car is only 4 month old.

Sorry I'm a newbie in this forum... but who are Ang and Phil? Where are they located? How do I contact them?

BTW I appreciate all the info and advises.

WC


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

WC said:


> I believe the water spots (all over the hood) which etched into clear coat happened within couple weeks of application of this Ultima Paint Guard Plus sealant- by me. It's also the 3rd application in 3 months. I'm not sure what caused it... could be sprinkler or rain or something else. This is the question that eludes me as I did avoid these stuffs, well except rain, as much as I could.
> 
> I paid the shop to remove water spots and to coat the whole car with Dupont sealant. The new sealant may do its job. But I want to increase degree of protection by applying another layer of wax myself.
> 
> ...


Angelo from Proper Auto Care.
Phil from Detailers Domain.

Both companies are sponsors on this site.

The more you tell me about the DuPont sealer and the "pro" detailer getting spots out, the more i am convinced that they just covered em up. If you haven't figured it out yet, the DuPont sealer stuff IMHO is a joke and I don't have much credence for shops that offer it. Sorta like teh rust and dust packages that the dealerships sell.

Also, just as a follow up question.... When you applied the upgp did you allow it to cure 12+ hrs with no water/moisture?

Since you don;t want to "risk" any "damaging" to the paint I stand by me previous statements. That's why detail enthusiasts will do their cars so much, and true pro detailers are in business. To minimize damage and to obtain the best possible look.

Mebbe have your car wrapped?


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

ronkh said:


> Angelo from Proper Auto Care.
> Phil from Detailers Domain.
> 
> Both companies are sponsors on this site.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Actually I have no idea what DuPont sealant it is. But this is a shop that's highly rated locally so I do hope they at least do some good work.

For sure I allowed UPGP 12+ hrs with no water or moisture, as I applied it in the garage and left the car there overnight.

I'm not really that picky... just want to keep my car in reasonably good shape for the long run, mechanically and cosmetically. What worries me is, if the clear coat on the hood can be etched like that in the first 4 months, then it's hard to imagine what it will be like 5 years from now. And I never had similar issue with other cars I owned in the last 20 yrs. So just hoping this is an isolated issue and what I will do from now (like waxing) is done right.

To be honest, after learning more in this thread, I probably will just start with something that's easily available from local stores- such as Meguiar's Gold Class wax and see what happens.

WC


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

You might want to to into Optimum Polymer Technologies Opti-Seal or Opti-Coat polymer resin coatings, as they are more durable than conventional sealants


----------



## WC (Nov 26, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> You might want to to into Optimum Polymer Technologies Opti-Seal or Opti-Coat polymer resin coatings, as they are more durable than conventional sealants


Thanks. However, it may not be a good idea to put polymer on top of another polymer. I assume the DuPont sealant is also a type of polymer.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

What about going to Walmart and seeing if they have Autoglym HD on clearance for like $10 - it is a really good wax that is being sold by some online retailers for over $50. It provides a great shine but is a bit of a pain to take off.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

WC said:


> Thanks. However, it may not be a good idea to put polymer on top of another polymer. I assume the DuPont sealant is also a type of polymer.


You can put the two together as long as there is cure time allowed more than 24 hours. That's my findings at least


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I just had a thought (rare occurance indeed)................

I had water spots on a few of my cars all at teh same time. 

It was caused by windshield washer additive. Before you discount this remember your headlights also have washers.
This sprayed it all over the hood. 

I stopped using the additive and no more water spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

WC said:


> Thanks. However, it may not be a good idea to put polymer on top of another polymer. I assume the DuPont sealant is also a type of polymer.


The Optimum stuff is actually a coating that will will last 3-5 years. It is a resin. The DuPont Sealant is probably already gone, to be honest with you.


----------

